

Mark Pilgrim: how to root Nexus One - ash
http://diveintomark.org/archives/2010/02/28/android-extravaganza

======
nailer
NOTE: installing custom ROMs can ban your Google account from accessing paid
apps on the Android Market (but may not necessarily do so). Google 'Forward
Locking' for info.

------
felixc
I'm wondering if there are any recovery firmwares that just let you install
unsigned builds and do _nothing else_. Even this Amon_RA one adds things like
extra menus, a partitioning tool, and an "awesome care-bear version".

I don't want any of that, I just want to be able to use applications as root.
That's it. No care-bears. Any suggestions?

